# A "Tivo" Streaming Stick Can't Stream From A "Tivo" Box? Huh?



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

PLEASE Correct me if I'm wrong, but from all the descriptions I've read about this new Tivo Stream 4K stick this seems to be the case.

PLEASE tell me I'm WRONG!

Tivo would NOT make & release a streaming stick that CAN'T at the VERY MINIMUM connect to & stream from my Tivo box, no... no, no, no. They wouldn't do something as STUPID as that, right?

I can see that it is Android TV based, so I'm assuming that it has access to the Play store (or at least a subset of the store), so if it can't stream from my Tivo out of the box can it at LEAST download the Tivo app from the Play store & do it that way?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sigh, I wish that I could tell you otherwise. The only flickering light is, TiVo has said that a feature like that could be something for the future.


----------



## dgoner (Aug 24, 2003)

Sadly I think they are that out of touch or just plain dumb to do so. Tivo doesn't really seem to care to make a true convergence device of OTA TV and live streaming service with the rest of our favorite steaming services. The oversight is almost so comical that I would venture to guess that cable tv and satellite tv services are paying them off not to release such a device.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There's a forum for this device now: TiVo Stream 4K


----------

